# Gas Fireplace/Wood conversion?



## pgosnell (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey all! My name is Patrick. My wife and I just inherited 30 acres on a lake waaay out in the country and will be moving out on the land in about a month.. We have been preparing for this day for 16 years!!!. Im in my late 30's and have 3 sons (15,10 &1). My wife is Deanna. 

Of course the land was free (with the exception of taxes). We bought a completly remodled double wide mfg. home. 2000 s/f. New Pergo floating laminates, new vinyl windows, etc. We stole it. 25g(no interest. loan from grandmother). and that included a 24' car port, one 10x32 deck and one 14x24(Trex deck). So we are excited...
Needless to say, the driveway, septic and house transport was pretty pricy. But in five years all of my cars and home will be paid off...

That's just to introduce my self and let you know where we are. Of course we will be having tons of homesteading questions as we are just starting...one of the first questions is in regards to the fireplace in the house. it is a gas log stove that requires a tank outside. It was NEVER used. I know a lot of those type are gas OR wood. 

Questions;
1. How do I tell if it can also burn wood? The house wont be on the land until next week. So, I can get to the stove paper work(if there is any) right now.

2. If it is NOT wood burning also, HOW do I convert it? 

Thanks for any help! Sorry so long winded on this first one...just excited...whoop whoop!

Patrick


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Sine your home is a manufactured home, I am reasonably sure your fireplace was made to burn just gas, If this is the case, there is NO converting it to wood. You might as well rip it out and start over. 

One of the easiest way to determine whether there is a chance it might burn wood is to look at the chimney. Is it a Class A insulated or triple wall chimney with a 6" or 8" inside diameter or is it a Class B gas chimney with a 3" or 4" inside diameter.


----------



## pgosnell (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply...Champion began putting gas/wood fireplaces in there homes 2000s/f and above in the mid-90's i think. Just dont know which ones. So, I know they do produce them in such ways, just need to determine if mine is. I'll check the classes...thanks!


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

See if you can find a manufacturer's info. plate on it. I have done several installations in new homes, both wood and gas types. In all cases there was a pretty permanent tag that clearly spelled out everything from the manufacturer to model#, BTU rating, type of gas, etc... Cabin Fever is right. I would be a bit surpised if it was a properly listed wood burning firplace, approved for manufactured housing installation, AND came with a gas log. Would be great if it is, but mobile home builders aren't know for going above and beyond when it comes to installing anything but the cheapest stuff they can buy. BTW, Make sure that it came factory installed and listed for use in a mobile. Big insurance issues are possible if there is a problem, and it wasn't installed properly, or not listed for use in that type of home.


----------



## pgosnell (Oct 17, 2012)

good point on the insurance...this is a mod/mfg home so it is quite bit of a better quality home than the run of the mill. I will check the tag..like i said, I know that have developed those home with the option to take out the logs and use some type of "key"(from what ive researched) to switch it over. ...Would adding some time of floor (pop belly) stove work? would you need a brick chimney or could i just run an 8" pipe or so out the back of it and then out side? really would like the option...thanks for the help and advice!


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

If it's a gas only unit, you would be shocked at what a real lightweight pile of sheet metal they really are, As iin, about as well built and durable as a typical cheap electric stove, with a lot less insulation. Wood burning units are not much better. Same lightweight garbage sheetmetal box, with a few fire brick panels held in place with sheet metal clips. Given the insurance situation you face, with getting homeowner's coverage, and having them refuse to pay a claim in the event of a fire, it can really get tricky when you decide to retrofit a wood burning appliance in a manufactured home. The stove must be rated for use in a manufactured home, it must be installed according to the stove manufacturer's explicit directions, and it may need to be professionally installed to even qualify with some insurers. It may seem like a PITA, but as any fireman will tell you, manufactured homes burn fast and hot. Be careful, and do it right. This is the wrong place to be experimenting with saving a few bucks. You don't need a brick chimney, there are many manufacturers of multi-wall insulated piping systems to vent wood stoves through a roof, or out a side wall, and then up. you need to follow the guidelines for things like chimney height and safe clearances from combustibles when installing these systems, and they aren't inexpensive in the least. As a general note, when you see a unit installed with a thimble through the wall, then an tee and a pipe heading up the outside of the home, it usually looks liike crap after the first season. The pipe tends to run cooler, so there is more creosote, and the creosote tens to leak out of the fittings and pretty much create an ugly picture. Good luck


----------



## pgosnell (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks for the help! here is a pic of it.


----------

